
The Physical Genius - prakash
http://www.gladwell.com/1999/1999_08_02_a_genius.htm
======
jraines
Equally awesome writing on another example, Roger Federer[1], by David Foster
Wallace, a MacArthur guy and one of my favorite 3 writers ever:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2006/08/20/sports/playmagazine/20fede...](http://www.nytimes.com/2006/08/20/sports/playmagazine/20federer.html?pagewanted=all)

Sorry for the non-hacker content, but since the article's already here, no
harm in commenting I suppose.

[1] Federer is, I would contend, the world's pre-eminent physical genius,
though I don't know any brain surgeons.

------
projectileboy
Old, but fabulous. Stellar writing, even by Gladwell's standards.

